# Leaving TAM - Thank you



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Due to health issues, I will be leaving TAM.

I want to thank everyone who helped me survive the personal hell I created for my self and my marriage. Due to the health issues, the divorce papers have been pulled.

I wish everyone the best of luck.

HerToo


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

Good luck and take care.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hope you will come out of this ok.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sounds bad, hope there is possible recovery


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hope you can recover. Good luck, wishing you well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

May god be with you, for your sooner healing. GET WELL SOON


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Take care, you will be missed..........


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Take good care of yourself.....


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your health issues. Please take care of yourself. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I am sorry to hear you are facing health issues. I will be praying for you. Take care of your self.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Hope things work out for you.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Come back and let us know the end of the story. You can offer a lot of good advice to people sitting on the fence in their marriages.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Good Luck HerToo.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Wishing you the best! Take care, HerToo!! I hope you return one day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

take care, and maybe drop us all a line some day down the road when things are better.

be well.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

oh no





nicole2011 said:


> For anyone that remembers HerToo and his story with his wife. He had moved out and filed for divorce. I have been in touch with him over private messaging for the last 2 or 3 months. He helped me out a lot with what i have going on. Within the past few weeks i hadnt heard much from him. He checked on me 2 weeks ago and i returned his message that same day and then didnt hear anything from him. So about a week later, which is last week he responded. He said he had been really sick and thought it was a sinus infection. I told him, I hope you get better soon. He came back and told me he would not be getting better. Come to find out he said he had brain, bone, organ and blood cancer. Not sure if the bone and brain spread to his organs and blood. The last time we spoke was last Thurs.and he told me that would be his final pm. He did pull the divorce papers and said he was filling out a will. I felt like i was losing a friend. Please keep his family in your prayers.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

very sad


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

This is very sad news
My prayers are with HerToo and his family
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for all the help you've given to all the BSs here. I sincerely hope things work out for you. Its former waywards like you that give me hope.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

very sad indeed


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

God be with you, 
jessi


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Sitting here, tears....so sad....Hoping the very best for hertoo


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so saddened to read this...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oldmittens (Dec 2, 2011)

Take good care of yourself.....


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh!. Sad.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll keep you in my prayers. Good Luck to you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

My thoughts are with you HT. Kick that cancer in the a$$!


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Wishing you luck....


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I was shocked to hear the bad news.....

good luck


----------



## waroftheroses (Dec 30, 2011)

HerToo...I was absolutely gutted when I read your reasons for leaving...thank you for helping me through this personal nightmare...

I truly wish you a speedy recovery ....I'm not a religious man ..but tonight for you...I will close my eyes and wish...........Take care!!


----------



## UpperSideOfDown (Oct 27, 2011)

All the best for you, HerToo. I'l keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------

